# General > Technical Support >  Freeview remote stopped working

## mirandarainbow

I'm not very technically minded so wondered if someone could advise me. I have a Goodmans recordable freeview box. Today I accidentally dropped the remote in my hot drink! Dried it out, replaced batteries but still not working. Does anyone know if I could get a universal remote with recordable function that would work with this box or will have I have to try and order the exact remote model? It's annoying that there's nomanual burrons on these. Boxes because it seems if the remote isn't working there's no way to even change channel. Thanks for reading!

----------


## davem

Hi
You could try taking it apart if you can - usually 2 screws to undo. There is a circuit board with the keypad rubber above it. Use WD 40 to spray both the contacts and the base of the buttons that contact it. Wipe clean with kitchen roll or the like then put back together. Have revived many sets of buttons that way.
Good luck D :-)

----------


## mirandarainbow

Ok, I'll do that right now! Thanks!

----------


## mirandarainbow

Brilliant, it worked...thanks so much  :Smile:

----------


## davem

Nice work :-)

----------

